# Phenom II x2 560 x4 confusion?



## jimbo42 (May 12, 2011)

Hi all i recentley bought a phenom II x2 560 be and everytime it boots on m4a78lt-m it says "unlock all cores press 4" so i finally thought ok pushed 4 on boot and there you go. checked cpu-z and its showing amd phenom II x4 b60. now my question probebly a stupid one but i dont understand these things my motherboard supports a cpu upto 125w but on cpu-z it says max tdp 143w is that the same thing or am i getting mixed up if they are the same am i doing damage?? by running it at 143w when my mobo only supports 125w or are they 2 completlty different things?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually it only supports CPU's up to 95w not 125w > ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M LE.
Also the x2 560 is not on the support list.

Running it on 4 cores at 3.3ghz will pull heavily on the CPU voltage regulators when the CPU is loaded up.


----------



## jimbo42 (May 12, 2011)

that maybe because you miss read what i said im not using the LE version of the motherboard

AMD Socket AM3 ;Phenom™ II/Athlon™ II/Sempron™ 100 Series Processors 
Support 45nm CPU 
Support CPU up to 125W 
Support Cool 'n' Quiet™ Technology 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I missed the LE, it'll still pull heavily on the CPU regulators, that's why the bigger boards use the 8 pin CPU power connector.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

umm, my computer has the LE.....so, which processor would be best to upgrade to. It currently is running with a Phenom II x2, 220


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the CPU support list > ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78LT-M LE

The 95w Phenom II x4 955 will work,if you can find it(I've only seen it in OEM PC's).

If not the The 95w x4 945> Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX 

The Black Edition of either are 125w your board recommends a maximum of 95w.


----------

